# Help for "ring around collar" stains?



## Epodunk (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok folks, I'll bet you'll be able to help me. I was sorting through my closet for things to donate, etc. and came across a white button down shirt with stains on the collar. At first I thought it was a little make-up but I don't think so. Sweat stains I guess? To be honest, I might not have laundered it if I only wore it for part of the day, but I wouldn't have put it back in the closet if those marks were there. So maybe I did sweat and over time dust, etc. collected in the closet? It's been at least a year since I've worn it. 

It's 75% cotton with some nylon and spandex. The washing directions say warm w/ non-chorinated bleach and line dry (or dry clean).

Any ideas? I haven't simply washed it to see if they'd come out in case there was a pretreat step that'd be more effective first.

Thanks,
Epodunk


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Shampoo. Rub it on, let it sit and eash.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I used a commercial degreaser (from the janitor store) to pretreat my husband's collars, which got bad stains before I noticed them. I would imagine that a little liquid dishwashing detergent worked into the stain as a pretreatment would work well. But be careful not to use too much, or your washer will over-suds!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Epodunk* - I've had good luck with "Zout" stain remover (like a Spray N Wash type product). Yeah, it's not very natural, but I use it sparingly, and it does wonders on DH's white uniform shirts, especially when he gets blood and ick on them (He's a Paramedic).


----------

